# GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen



## darthacin (21. Juli 2010)

*GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und heute in Betrieb genommen. Nichts übertaktet.

Besagtes Mainboard, einen Phenom 2 X4 965, A-Data Ram (der günstige) und eine Radeon 4800.

Nach kurzer Zeit fiel mir auf -ich habe das Gehäuse aufgelassen zum kontrollieren der Lüfter usw am Anfang- ,dass der Northbridgekühler sauheiss ist.
Rechner ausgemacht, Sitz überprüft und das Pad gegen Wärmeleitpaste ausgetauscht. Es kam mir wacklig vor, aber die sind ja bautechnisch bedingt immer kipplig. Die Federn richten das schon passend aus.
Nach 20 Minuten Betrieb wieder mal drangefasst, wieder viel zu heiss.
Einen hässlichen lauten 40mm Lüfter hab ich zwischen Graka und CPU Kühler mal provisorisch geklemmt und auf die Northbridge gerichtet, zusätzlich zur Gehäuselüftung, in deren Luftstrom dieses Teil sowieso liegt.
Nach 2 Stunden Betrieb wars dann etwas kühler, aber immernoch sauheiss.
Den Lüfter wieder entfernt, ne Stunde laufen lassen und den Finger mal 3 Sekunden draufgelassen, direkt ne Brandblase bekommen. 
Ich schätze das Teil auf mindestens 80°, was geht da eigentlich ab?!
Habe in der Suchfunktion nichts zu Problemen bei diesem Board gefunden, nur dass die keinen Temperaturmesser in der Northbridge haben. Habe zumindest schon diverse Programme ausprobiert, aber die Temperatur nicht herausgefunden.
Overclocking und damit verbunden Mehrwärem sind auszuschließen, an was könnte es liegen? Oder ist das womöglich Standard?


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Also die NB sollte nicht so heiß werden, dass du dir ne Brandblase holst!
Ich würde das Mobo zurückschicken!

PS: Schmiert dir dein PC irgendwann ab, wegen Überhitzung?

MFG


----------



## darthacin (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Bis jetzt nicht. Habe ihn aber auch erst seit gestern.
Aussagen aus meinem Freundeskreis liefen alle in die Richtung ''jo macht nichts, kann wie ein GPU Hitze vertragen; ...bei dem kleinen Kühler drauf kein wunder''
:/
Kann man dem Glauben schenken? Habe jetzt Chipsatz-Treiber und Bios auf den neusten Stand gebracht, PC ist aus (schreibe vom Netbook vorm TV) und kühlt ab. Ich werde morgen mal drauf achten ob die NB direkt wieder so heiss wird, aber habe kein optimistisches Gefühl dabei.


----------



## fuSi0n (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Bitte lese mal die Temperatur der NB mit Speedfan, Everst Ultimate o.ä. aus man Kann schon 50° kaum anpacken, je nach dem wie dein Hitzeempfinden ist und poste sie hier. Bei mir pendelt die NB um 40°.


----------



## darthacin (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Kein Veränderung nach den Updates.

Speedfan gibt mir neben Festplatten und Prozessor 3 Temperaturen:
Temp1: 41°
Temp2:46°
Temp3: 81°

Everst Ultimate:
Temperaturen    
Motherboard    46 °C 
CPU    81 °C
1. CPU / 1. Kern    48 °C
1. CPU / 2. Kern    48 °C 
1. CPU / 3. Kern    48 °C 
1. CPU / 4. Kern    48 °C 
Aux    41 °C
GPU Diode (DispIO)    50 °C
GPU Diode (MemIO)    63 °C 
GPU Diode (Shader)    51 °C
GPU VRM    71 °C


Die 81°, die bei beiden vorkommen, interpretiere ich als diese verbugte Angabe beim Phenom.
Was ist GPU VRM?


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Das sind die Angaben zur Grakatemperaur

GPU = Grafik Prozessor Einheit

VRM = Video Ram

MFG


----------



## fuSi0n (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Sind das Lastangaben? 
Also Temp2 (Speedfan) ist deine CPU-Temp von der Diode und relativ genau. Dein NB ist knapp 46° heiß, also keinen Grund zur Besorgnis. Aber man kann auch kein knapp 50°C heißes Metall anfassen ohne das es einem sehr heiß vorkommt.
Wenn die 46°-48°C für die CPU im Idle ist dann ist das viel!
Wie sieht a) deine Gehäuselüftung aus b) was hast du für ein CPU-Kühler c) ordentliche WLP benutzt und gut verteilt?

Ja und die 81 ° sind ein Fehler, einfach ingorieren !


----------



## darthacin (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Die 46° sind bei Everest ''Mainboard''. Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das die Northbridgetemperatur sein soll, das Ding fühlt sich weitaus wärmer an. Subjektiv natürlich. Wäre erfreulich, wen dies wirklich die Temperatur des Chips ist.
Der CPU ist nach dem Zocken (Battlefield BC 2) höchstens 50°C warm.
Wieso 46°-84°? Von einer heißen CPU habe ich doch nie was gesagt.

Mein CPU Kühler ist ein Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro, bläst im Luftstrom.
Auf der Grafikkarte kühlt ein Scythe Musashi.
Im Gehäuse habe ich 2 120mm Lüfter verbaut.
Wärmeleitpaste ist irgendein Zeug das mir mal geschenkt wurde, nichts tolles aber besser als Pads. Selbstverständlich richtig aufgetragen.

Hier ein Foto des Innenlebens meines Rechners:
http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/5135/img0089m.jpg


Ich habe gerade eben das Mainboard ausgebaut, deswegen ist noch etwas Chaos in der Verkabelung oben.

Ich habe vorhin die wackligen 2 Pins, mit denen der NB Kühler angepresst wurde, durch 2 Plastikschrauben samt Muttern ersetzt, nun sitzt er schön spack da drauf und hält.
Desweiteren habe ich den Lüfter des NB Kühlers eines defekten nForce4 Elitegroup Boards entfernt und mit etwas Handwerklichem Geschick mit einer Schraube zwischen 2 Kühlrippen befestigt:

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4996/img0090re.jpg

Und nun mach ich das Gehäuse zu und zocke ne Runde und schau mir danach die Temperaturen an.


----------



## fuSi0n (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Dein Kühler sieht seltsam aus auf der NB. Meiner sieht so aus : http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/TTb78837.jpg


----------



## darthacin (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Ist der gleiche. Habe das Gigabytelogo weggemacht zwecks Kühlbonus und diesen Lüfter drangeschraubselt.


----------



## fuSi0n (19. August 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Hast du dein Problem gelöst? Es gibt wohl bei Gigabyte ne Charge vom dem Board, wo die NB keine WLP drauf hat;/ Bei mir wird laut Tempsensor von der Lüftersteuerung den ich zwischen den Rippen platziert habe, die NB 70 grad heiß und unter Last 72. Werde wohl mal alles ausbauen müssen und den Kühler neu aufsetzen oder gleich unter Wasser setzen. Die AMD-Chipsätze sind allerdings bis 100 °C freigegeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Bei 90° sollte das Board abschalten, 100° ist nicht zu empfehlen, auch wenn die Chipsätze das vielleicht verkraften, aber Schäden sind dann schon wahrscheinlich.


----------



## fuSi0n (19. August 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Also der Kühler sittz mehr als wackelig an den doofen psuh pins. Werde mir passende schrauben + muttern holen und wenn ich meine CPU übertakte das mal korrigieren.


----------



## chickenwingattack (31. August 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Mahlzeit Leute

also ich bin jetzt auch Besitzer so eines GA-870A-UD3 und ja ich bin auch erschrocken als ich im SIW und Speedfan die Temp von 81 Grad lass.

Aber laut einem englischen Forum ist das wohl bei jedem gleich also mit dem Wert. Sind immer 80 oder 81 Grad. Wie bereits gesagt wurde verträgt er auch max 100. Eine Stellungsnahme von Gigabyte habe ich nicht aber ich habe mal gelesen die sagen es liegt am Sensor.

Da ich aber immer vorsichtig bin, mache ich selbst mal den Test. 

Den Fingertest überstand ich knapp 4 Sekunden. Das wäre bei 80 Grad net möglich.

Aber um sicher zu gehen benutzte ich mein Voltmeter. Ich hielt den Sensor 1 Minute drauf damit er sich aklimatisierte und kam nicht über 59 Grad obwohl mit währendesen von Speedfan 81 Grad gezeigt wurden

Für mich ist die Sache damit gegessen


----------



## fuSi0n (3. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Habes es mit nem Tempsensor ausgelesen und die Temp im Betrieb ist zwischen 68-72 Grad zwischen den HS-Rippen.n Der Kühler sitzt auch alles andere als fest.


----------



## Astimon (3. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Ich habe das selbe Board, und hab genau die selben Temperaturen.

Mit einem externen Thermometer direkt am Kühler gemessen komme ich auch auf knapp 80°C. D.h. der Sensor ist schon korrekt.

Ich habe jetzt dermaßen oft vom unglaublich heißen 870er Chipsätzen gelesen, das ich denke das dies normal ist.

870 scheint ein Hitzkopf zu sein.


----------



## seth0487 (24. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Hat es schonmal jemand mit einem NB-Kühler ausprobiert? Will mir auch das 870A-UD3 holen und denke darüber nach, in diesem Zuge gleich einen NB-Kühler dazu zubestellen.


----------



## XeonB (24. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Hab ähnlich wackligen Kühler. kann man extrem in der diagonalen bewegen. SOllte man ihn tauschen?

Hab bei SIW u.ä. Programmen auch 81°C am Kühler selbst max. 55°C gemessen mit der Lüftersteuerung.
Sind bei euch die Bdestigungs federn völlig zusammengeschoben pder lassen sich diese Dinger noch bewegen?


----------



## XeonB (25. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Zusatz
Wie entfernt man diese ins: mb ausbauen und von hinten leicht zusammendrücken oder gibt es einen Trick ohne Ausbau ; hab schon mal die ins zusammengedrückt gehen aber wieder in die ausgangsform zurück und der kühler bewegt sich diagonal - also Ausbau oder sind die eh schon los oder nicht
Danke


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

@TE:
Du hast noch ein anderes Problem als die Northbridge.

Halte mal eine Wasserwaage an die Graka, dann weißt du was ich meine.
Das wird sie nicht lange mitmachen.

Wenn alle zwischen 80-81° sind, kann es natürlich sein das der Sensor fehlerhaft ist. 
Wäre für mich aber ein Garantiegrund, denn defekt ist defekt. 

Der Kühler sollte selbstverständlich kühler sein als der Chip, den er kühlt.
Selbst wenn mein X4 bei 50-55° bei 100% ist, der IFX-14 ist, bedingt durch den Luftstrom, bei irgendwas zwischen 30° und 40°. Alles andere würde auch gegen die Naturgesetze verstoßen

Wenn ihr also extern bis zu 70° misst, ist es durchaus möglich das der Chip tatsächlich bei um die 80° liegt.
Und die Chips dauerhaft solchen Temperaturen auszusetzen ist in meinen Augen fahrlässig. Die rauchen schneller ab als euch lieb ist.


----------



## XeonB (25. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Rechner steht gerade und MB ist auch gerade eingebaut.

Meinst du mich?

bei mir ist nur der Wert der NB so heiß und der Kühler liegt bei ca. 50°C - alle anderen Werte sind normal!
Diagonal bedeutet:
hat 2 Befestigungspins (diagonal) - diagonal meint drück ich den einen hebt sich ein wenig die andere Ecke und umgekehrt, ansonsten ist alle in der Waage!

Aber - wie entfern ich das Ding evtl. s. oben: MB Ausbau oder nicht - lösen sich die Pins durch einfaches drücken oder muss ich sie vonder Rückseite her lösen.

Danke


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

TE= Thread-Ersteller
Seine Grafikkarte hängt durch, und zwar nicht zu knapp. 

Die Pins kannst du meines Wissens nach nur von hinten entfernen.


----------



## XeonB (25. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Danke für den Hinweis - man lernt nie aus!!

habt ihr vielleicht eine Empfehlung für einen schönen, passenden und guten Kühler - auch für den Prozessor (läuft noch boxed)


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Für die NB soll der Ötzi sehr gut sein: Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Ötzi Northbridge Kühler

Als CPU-Kühler ist der hier z.B. sehr gut und hübsch: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "FULL BLACK Edition"


----------



## XeonB (25. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

würde dann auc alles nebeneinander passen?

Das GA 870 hat einen engen Abstand zwischen Dimm und Kühler (ich habe den Ripsjaw-Speicher!) und passt die vom Alpenföhn neben den Thor?

Fragen über Fragen!!


----------



## Pat82rick (27. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ich fange langsam an mit Ötzi zu liebäugeln. Zumal ich bei den Caseking-Bewertungen gelesen habe das auch die Gehäusetemps durch das Teil sinken. Und Thors Hammer trifft auch voll meinen Geschmack


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Also, ich tippe einfach mal darauf, dass es passt. Aber ich habe weder das MB, noch den Ripsjaw, noch den Hammer

Aber der Thors Hammer sollte mit den Ripsjaws passen, sooo hoch sind die ja auch wieder nicht.

Und der Ötzi passt problemlos neben den Hammer, nur müst ihr mit den Grakas gucken ob das passt.


----------



## Pat82rick (27. September 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Gut Ripjaws habe ich ja nicht, habe normale G-Skill CL9-Rams, sollte also gut drüber passen der Hammer. Und wenn der Ötzi daneben passt ist das doch schon mal ne gute Sache. Und wegen der Graka sollte es eig. auch keine Probleme geben, wenn der Ötzi horizontal platziert wird.


----------



## darthacin (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Jo sorry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe. Habe das Problem aus den Augen verloren weil es kein Problem mehr ist.
Vllt hilfts ja den SuFu-Nutzern, die dieses Problem auch haben/haben werden.


Ich habe den Kühler ausgebaut. Da war ein Wärmeleitpad drauf, also nichts von wegen fehlerhafte Charge. Und wenn da nix drauf wäre sollte der Kühler ja kälter sein. Naja egal.
Ich habe die Reste des Pads sauber entfernt, neue Paste draufgetan und den Kühler mit 2 M4 Plastikschrauben und Muttern richtig ordentlich fixiert. Jetzt wackelt und kippelt da nix mehr. Hat schon viel geholfen.
Dann diesen kleinen Popellüfter da mit einer kleinen Schraube draufgeprimelt, sodass er auf den Kühler draufbläst.
Einbau eines anderen Kühlers kann problematisch werden, da der Abstand zur Graka verdammt eng ist. Der Standardkühler ist teilweise abgeflacht und wird von der Graka verdeckt.
Jetzt habe ich keine Probleme, fühlt sich zwar schon sehr warm an, wenn man Speedfan glauben schenkt sind es jetzt aber nur noch bis zu 55°.
Möglicherweise kommt es in meinem System auch zum Hitzestau an dieser Stelle.


Was soll eine durchhängende Graka für Probleme verursachen? Klar wirken da Kräfte drin aber sonst... wie fixt man sowas? Am Gehäuseboden abstützen mit ner Stange an der durchhängenden Ecke oder an dem Loch an dieser Ecke mit nem Stück Bindfaden das Teil aufhängen und entlasten? Voll die abenteuerlichen Methoden ;D


----------



## nyso (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Wenns zu knapp für den Ötzi wird, sollte der hier Abhilfe schaffen^^ Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Thermalright » Thermalright HR-11 VGA-Cooler

Die Pins haben an locker 50% kaum Kontakt zu den Kontakten, das sorgt für Probleme mit den fließenden Strömen.
Und mit etwas Pech rutscht die irgendwann mal noch 1mm weiter raus, und bedankt sich mit fiesem Gestank
Leichterer Kühler, oder eben aufhängen/abstützen ist Pflicht^^


----------



## fuSi0n (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

@ darthacin. 55°C ist mehr als zufriedenstellend. Würde mir da keine weitern Gedanken machen. Nun könnte beim übertakten nur noch die ungekühlten SpaWas ein Problem sein.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Hallo ich hab nun mir eine Grafikkarte geliehen da mein Monster erst am Donnerstag eintrifft.
Ich kann max 3 sec meinen Finger auf die NB legen dann würde der Finger verbrennen. Laut everest 84° oO.Also ist das jetzt Normal oder nicht das die NB so heiss wird?
P.S.Ich habe einen Zalman NB Alu Kühler Pipe mir gekauft soll ich den wechseln oder wird das nix bringen?Dann kann ich den alten auch drauf lassen.


----------



## Bullseye1981 (29. März 2011)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

Also meine NB wird für meinen Geschmach mächtig heiss, habe mir deswegen jetzt auch nen Thermalright HR-05 SLI bestellt, da kommt dann nen lahmer 80er drauf und gut ist.


----------



## Rail (4. April 2011)

*AW: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3: Northbridge kurz vorm verglühen*

das mit der northbridge ist mir auch schon aufgefallen kam mir komisch vor hatte mit sisoft 81°C stehen ist aber nen auslesefehler trotzdem kann man nach 2h zocken die finger nur für 2-3s drauf halten denke aber das ist trotzdem i.O.
bei mir ists bissel blöd weil beim mugen kaum was auf das eh schon heisse pcb der gtx 470 abfällt und genau zwischen mugen und dem pcb der graka sitzt die heisse northbridge.
im geschlossenen gehäuse wird die graka zB bei bf 92° warm und es ist schon ne soc...
werd mir nen 40mm lüfter vom pci slotblech über das pcb zur northbridge pusten lassen mal sehen obs was bringt


----------

